# Attn Cali people: looking to host a few comps in the bay area...need your feed back:)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Its going on the third year of having Car Audio competitions back in california, and so far things have been going pretty well. 

For me at least, the two biggest challenges to getting fresh people into the scene have been: 

*1. aside from the Sound Innovations show last year, we have zero comps in the immediate Bay Area, its always tought to have to drive at least an hour and a half, often 2 hours or more, just to make it to a comp.

2. While at the comp, there isnt much to do except to sit around and chat, and after a while, even with great company, things can get a bit boring.
*

so a few months back, i started talking with a friend of mine whose family owns a unique venue here in San Jose about hosing car audio competitions.
The main reason behind looking into his place is that we can kill two birds with one stone and address both of the above concerns at the same time.

But because this is not a car stereo shop and totally different type of place, i wanted to ask for your feedback before making finalized plans.


The Location i am speaking of is MVP Arena:
MVP Arena - Indoor Soccer, Flag Football and Batting Cages

its an indoor athletic and gaming facility located in north san jose, a few mins away from the airport. 

it operates on a token method, you pay, get tokens, and inside, there are batting cages, indoor soccer fields, basketball courts, air hockey, foose ball.

They also have a pretty expansive parking lot that have hosted a car show in the past. 

To me, the advantages of having comps here are:

*1. In the real bay area, less than hours drive for many of our members

2. 2 hours or so for sac and fresno guys....and you socal guys should make it up as well!  5 hours from there to pasadena (made the drive before)

3. we have things to do in between, go shoot some hoops, play some air hockey, or batting cages etc...

4. they have a small pump-it-up thing so if you have young children, they can be entertained there.

5. centrally located in the southbay so there is tons of places to go and eat afterwards.
*

So....the major disadvantage is that because this is not a stereo shop, we would need to pay a fee to use their facility.

I have worked it out with the management, and for the first show, a trial run of sorts, here is what we would like to do:


all competitors pay an extra $10 at the gate (to go to the arena), but in return, you will get $15 worth of tokens to play inside, for example, that is good enough for 5 sessions at the batting cages. We also encourage those who are travelling with the competitors to do the same to get the tokens...though its not required.

Thats it...obviously, for them, the goal is to attract new people to their facility and make just a little bit of cash on the day of the event. And i think that is completely fair.

Anyway, i am looking to do the first event late april/early may, and if it proves to be successful, i can see about making it into a regular thing every few months, with a big event thrown in during the summer that also features a car show...

So please give me some feedback on if you think the $10 fee per car is fair, and if you would come to the event? 


and oh yeah, you bay area folks, NO MORE EXCUSES on comps being too far to make it out! 

b


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Works great for me... not that my car will ever be ready for a comp until you do some magic on it. 

I'd be there.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm in. Great idea


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bing,

That's a 10 hour drive for So. Cal peeps.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

how slow do you drive michael!  or do you mean roundtrip? 

Obviously it would be a two day trip for most people.

a bunch of us norcal guys have traveled down to socal for comps a dozen times already in the past, time for you guys to step it up  hey its only 30 mins further than marv's!


----------



## chu (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds fun!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> how slow do you drive michael!  or do you mean roundtrip?
> 
> *Obviously it would be a two day trip for most people.*
> 
> a bunch of us norcal guys have traveled down to socal for comps a dozen times already in the past, time for you guys to step it up  hey its only 30 mins further than marv's!


Round trip. 
Yeah a two day trip would be nice to bad I can't afford it. :indian_brave:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no excuses! i will even pay for a meal at super taqueria for you


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in Bing. And if you need me to come in town a day or two before the show to help with things just let me know.

And to the crowd of SoCal guys who are bound to chime in about it being too far away... Man up for once! We have all gone to SoCal before and didn't complain. NorCal also has the more motivated competitors overall. There are a couple of guys from SoCal that do come out on a regular basis and you guys know who you are. But the rest of you need to come up north if you want to compete. You could also think of it as a challenge. The MECA state title winners for EVERY class last year were from Fesno or further north. Can any of you SoCal guys take a title this season?


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in and I think the fee is more than fair. Unfortunately I will not be able to compete but atleast I'm one step closer to have my car ready


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bing, you know I am willking to work with anything you set up. I think it is a great idea for sure. SoCal guys, you guys are going to need to start accumulating points. I really thought the Bakersfield show would have had some of you come up for that. I am considering doing a Fresno 3X show next month to "force"  you guys up.


----------



## Cdub (Feb 3, 2006)

Anything in the Bay Area I'll definitely attend.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm in Bing. And if you need me to come in town a day or two before the show to help with things just let me know.
> 
> And to the crowd of SoCal guys who are bound to chime in about it being too far away... Man up for once! We have all gone to SoCal before and didn't complain. NorCal also has the more motivated competitors overall. There are a couple of guys from SoCal that do come out on a regular basis and you guys know who you are. But the rest of you need to come up north if you want to compete. You could also think of it as a challenge. The MECA state title winners for EVERY class last year were from Fesno or further north. Can any of you SoCal guys take a title this season?


Cmon man, the state winners are the ones that go to the most shows and get points. I'm not impressed with a state tile....it's all about sq wins brotha!! A socal boy took your title last year Zach in YOUR class! Now I hear you are taking the year off? hmmm....interesting


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

this is all in fun Zach, so don't personalize. you gotta be able to take it if you are gonna dish it 

I'll be up your way soon enough  Doesn't seem like so-cal will have any shows this year


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> this is all in fun Zach, so don't personalize. you gotta be able to take it if you are gonna dish it
> 
> I'll be up your way soon enough  Doesn't seem like so-cal will have any shows this year


Yeah what's with the thick skin  We might even have a caravan. :gossip:


What's up with So. Cal we have been dissed! :behead:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lets see a response to the diss!  in the form of you folks comin up and winning it from us


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm in like Justin Bieber.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i expect a blazing rendition of Baby Baby Anthony.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Bing, you know I will be there  I visited the venue with Bing and it is easy to find, lot's of things to do, and large parking lots to work with...

Great idea!!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Bing, you know I am willking to work with anything you set up. I think it is a great idea for sure. SoCal guys, you guys are going to need to start accumulating points. I really thought the Bakersfield show would have had some of you come up for that. I am considering doing a Fresno 3X show next month to "force"  you guys up.


Hey Aubrey, Hope you do the show late in April or early May so I can compete


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Cmon man, the state winners are the ones that go to the most shows and get points. I'm not impressed with a state tile....it's all about sq wins brotha!! A socal boy took your title last year Zach in YOUR class! Now I hear you are taking the year off? hmmm....interesting


How did my title get taken? Winning a single show (or 2 in this case) does not equal a title. If you look at the MECA website you'll see that title belongs to me. And I won it with a temp system. 

The car is out this year though, that is true. Getting gutted and rebuilt from the ground up as a competition car. You won't see me lose a single CA show in Modified with the new install. The car will also be in TN for the World finals in 2012.

And I know it isn't personal. I'm all good with dishing out the trash talking and taking it. Bring it on!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Hey Aubrey, Hope you do the show late in April or early May so I can compete


Well, April 23rd just got used today by a place in Fresno. May 7th is available....................

After May 7th my work schedule gets in the way of shows.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> How did my title get taken? Winning a single show (or 2 in this case) does not equal a title. If you look at the MECA website you'll see that title belongs to me. And I won it with a temp system


You were 0-2 against me last year, and you really want to consider yourself the state champion? The only reason you had more points, is there are simply more shows up north...And, I missed a show in so cal last June, too...C'mon dude, stop bragging already...The real state champion is the winner at state finals, not whoever goes to more shows...Regardless of what Meca says

If it was reversed, and I had more points, but you won state finals, I would consider you the state champion in modified...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ummm lets bring it back on topic guys 

anything comp related should be settled in the lanes 


btw, i am putting in for may 7th, will update you guys as things gets moved along.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> You were 0-2 against me last year, and you really want to consider yourself the state champion? The only reason you had more points, is there are simply more shows up north...And, I missed a show in so cal last June, too...C'mon dude, stop bragging already...The real state champion is the winner at state finals, not whoever goes to more shows...Regardless of what Meca says
> 
> If it was reversed, and I had more points, but you won state finals, I would consider you the state champion in modified...


Think whatever you like David. You did win against me head to head both times we met. But it's about the season as a whole. I made the effort to attend more shows, you did not. That's what it comes down to. And if our roles were reversed, you would still be the state champion.

By the way, it's not bragging. It's being proud of accomplishing a specific goal. I performed well with a temp system costing less than most of my competitions front stage drivers alone. I just wanted to show that low cost did not equal low performance. Mission accomplished. The new system spares no expense. So meeting you in the lanes in 2012 will be interesting to see how it all ends up. I know your truck is still improving as well. I'm looking forward to the challenge.


Bing, on topic... Let's make the show happen! Sounds like May would work if we're able to coordinate/run a show in Aubrey's absence. Not sure how that works with him being to coordinator and all.


----------



## joeltan (Nov 20, 2010)

$10 to drive 100 miles less to an event is a deal in and of itself... gas at $4 means that if you get 20mpg, that's just a 50mi drive! i'll take $15 in free play!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd be in for sure to come and hang out and look at all the rides and systems. I know for sure mine won't be done. I'm just starting. But I'd love to come hang out and shake hands and listen. 

Great idea Bing!


----------



## elm3c (Dec 1, 2010)

What a great location! I need to head out there to defend against Joel. ;-)


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Well, April 23rd just got used today by a place in Fresno. May 7th is available....................
> 
> After May 7th my work schedule gets in the way of shows.


I'm looking at hosting a show in Santa Cruz sometime in June. Once things tighten up, I will post the location and potential dates. Hope that works for you Aubrey...


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

This really great! Btw, are you going to adapt IASCA rules?


Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

not sure what you mean by "adapt iasca rules" . it will be a MECA event for sure 

b


----------



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

In for attending


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> not sure what you mean by "adapt iasca rules" . it will be a MECA event for sure
> 
> b


LOL Shows you how long we've been out a decent sanctioned event in the Bay Area. The last time USACi was in San Jose... probably in 2004 when they piggybacked HIN. dbDrag? That was in Fremont... oh say 2002? That's just ****ing SPL too. 

IASCA?....last century.


BTW, I hit 141db at dbDrag on the old mic with 1 ID MAX. Sealed. Tell me that's godlike. hahahahahahahahaha so lame.


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

being that I only live in manteca,I would love to go to a show like that,it seems that there are not near enough shows that are fairly close enough for me to go to,:2thumbsup:


----------



## $ilver~tC (Nov 27, 2010)

We need more shows like this in the Bay Area, im sure if you advertised enough you would get a much bigger crowd than you would expect. Hopefully this can become a more regular event as well. I am definitely in.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cool deal, i am in next step discussions with the venue, hope to have the details ironed out by next weekend  stay tuned!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I LOVE THE IDEA OF HAVING A SHOW HERE IN SAN JOSE!!!!!

Last time we had a show this close was a dB Drag event in 2008. 

Would this be SQ only event? Either way I'm in.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kimo, it will be spl and sq  

infact, i just ironed down the date - saturday, may 14th... kim we should talk and meet up so you can take a look at the venue and decide where its best to have the spl portion.

b


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

I doubt I'll have my car sounding great by then, but I might be down just to go. And when my car does sound great... well that could be fun too.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I did some research from your first post. Is the location off of Montague? If so, I'd like to swing by there and check out the parking lot before hand.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, if you are free during the day, we should go there together, so we can iron down with the owner where things shoulid stage. i will send you a PM when i go.


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

Im in for sure. So Bing, May 14th for sure?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, date is confirmed, as soon as i go and finalize some details, i will make the official post


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in with a quarter assed setup...


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Is this going to be "beginner friendly"? I've never competed before, and don't really have an interest in competing. I was just hoping to get some constructive criticism... or would that be more suited for a casual G2G?


----------



## emperore (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds good.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ANY meca event is a beginner friendly event  i have introduced over a dozen of my customers to sq comp over the last few years, and they all had no problems the first time hehe


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is indeed locked down, working out final details for costs (nothing really expensive or anything), mark your calenders. MAY 14th is MECA game on in San Jose. ;-)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am meeting with the owners this weekend to finalize parking arrangements and fees, and also snap some pics of the place.

we will have a new post up about this soon! 

b


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Is the May 14 sched on?


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Vestax said:


> I'm in like Justin Bieber.


Damn, did I leave too early and miss the performance?


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

LMAO



up2late said:


> Damn, did I leave too early and miss the performance?


----------

